# Kioti CX2510 manual transmission



## Mike in Maine (9 mo ago)

Is the 6x2 manual transmission on the CX2510 synchronized between 1st and Reverse like the old CK20 was?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mike, welcome to the forum.

Yes. The Kioti CK2510 description, "transmission type: 6x2, partially synchronized, synchronized 1st to reverse".


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.....


----------

